# Das Alter und alte Klassenkameraden



## astrosfan (14 Juni 2009)

Hast Du jemals jemanden in Deinem Alter angesehen und gedacht "So alt schaue ich aber noch nicht aus!"?


Mein Name ist Bettina Meyer und ich saß im Wartezimmer des neuen Zahnarztes. Ich sah sein Diplom an der Wand mit Vor- und Nachnamen und dachte "Den kennst Du doch von irgendwo her..."


Plötzlich erinnerte ich mich an einen großen, gut aussehenden, dunkelhaarigen Jungen mit dem ich vor über 30 Jahren in die gleiche Klasse gegangen war.



Konnte es der Junge sein, in den ich damals heimlich verliebt war?



Nachdem ich ihn gesehen hatte, verwarf ich diesen Gedanken aber sofort!



Dieser Typ hier hatte fast keine Haare mehr - und die waren grau. Er hatte tiefe Furchen im Gesicht und sah viel zu alt aus, um mein Klassenkamerad gewesen zu sein.




Nach der Untersucheung fragte ich ihn zur Sicherheit, ob er am Städtischen Gymnasium gewesen war.




"Ja. Ja, das war ich. Ich war in der Fußballmannschaft!"




"Welcher Abi-Jahrgang?" fragte ich.



Er antwortete: "1975. Warum fragen Sie?"



"Dann warst Du in meiner Klasse!" rief ich.



Er schaute mich genau an.




Dann fragte mich dieser hässliche,



alte,



kahle,



faltige,



dickbäuchige,



grauhaarige,



Hurensohn:




"Was haben Sie unterrichtet?"


----------



## Daddel (15 Juni 2009)

Hehe , ja so kann es im Leben kommen ^^


----------



## krawutz (15 Juni 2009)

Ich muss selten lachen, wenn ich Witze lese - aber der ist stark !:thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (15 Juni 2009)

lol wie geil!


----------



## frank63 (21 Juni 2009)

Der ist wirklich klasse...


----------



## Max100 (22 Juni 2009)

mich hat´s fast zerrissen...

rofl3rofl2


----------



## Buterfly (22 Juni 2009)




----------



## Tokko (22 Juni 2009)

Das ist hart.:thumbup:


----------



## dasheavy (14 Juli 2009)

super!!!


----------

